# The ultimate fly killer



## Lon (Jul 26, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oC4r8zZnB0


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 26, 2014)

The horror .... the horror ... 

LOL - a fly shotgun!

I just use rubber bands - I'm good out to about 10' or so, been practicing all my life.


----------

